# SA Degree attested for Dubai visa?



## faffa (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what needs to be done to get your degree attested for a Dubai visa? I have a degree from Stellenbosch. I have heard that you need to send it to the UAE embassy in SA for them to attest but is there anything else needed? I know there are companies over here who can do it for you but in my experience these people are normally charging a fee for some thing you can do yourself for free, bar postage/ couriers etc. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Your degree needs to be attested first at SA foreign affairs ministry then at SA UAE embassy.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I hope it's not like our marriage certificate... We had to first get it to a notary public, then we took it to the high court, then we took it to foreign affairs, and then to the uae embassy in PTA. This all in SA. 

Got the certificate couriered back here, and i had to go to the SA consulate, where it took 2 days to get stamped. Then I took it to get stamped at UAE foreign affairs around the corner. Be prepared to pay an arm and a leg for the UAE governmental parts.


----------

